# Steam heat exchanger



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Thing comes off the truck like this, had to take a few door frames off and roll it Egyptian style on 1" black pipe all the way through a dorm into a tiny mechanical room, chain fall swing this bad boy into place and pipe it. Guess what.... Every factory joint leaked. Then after firing it up, they decide that since they shut the water down for 2 weeks every winter that they need an 85 gallon Gas heater to feed the resident Adviser dorms (they don't leave for those 2 weeks...) So, the RFI goes in, goes on a ticket, run a new 1" HW line and 1/2" circ to the 3 RA rooms. Good times.


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

I have a 130 BA telling me if he see's equipment like that and it doesn't have a sticker that it was UA made that he want's it disassembled and put back together by the crew on site.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

leakfree said:


> I have a 130 BA telling me if he see's equipment like that and it doesn't have a sticker that it was UA made that he want's it disassembled and put back together by the crew on site.



This one had a UA sticker...


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

The BA is Sherlock.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Flyout95 said:


> This one had a UA sticker...


 






Is the UA sticker covering over the 'made in China' sticker?.......:laughing:


Apparently they don't test assemblies prior to shipping......


----------

